# Indian court asked to rule on whether Hindu guru dead or meditating



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2014)

[h=1]Indian court asked to rule on whether Hindu guru dead or meditating[/h][h=2]Indian court has been asked to rule on whether a revered Hindu guru is dead or alive  and whether it is a matter of religious faith or scientific fact[/h]


> The family and followers of one of India's wealthiest Hindu spiritual leaders are fighting a legal battle over whether he is dead or simply in a deep state of meditation.
> 
> His Holiness Shri Ashutosh Maharaj, the founder of the Divya Jyoti Jagrati Sansthan religious order with a property estate worth an estimated £100 million, died in January, according to his wife and son.
> 
> ...


----------

